
TIL: World record for throwing a cell phone is 110.96 yards - boopsie
http://h30565.www3.hp.com/t5/Mobility-Matters/How-Far-can-you-Throw-your-Cellphone/ba-p/6308
======
mwctahoe
well now I have a very strong urge to throw my cell phone

